# Wax and polish



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Chatting a friend of mine on Sunday, he owns an imperial blue Ford and was pushing home to me benefits of Meguires Ultimate Wax. Marvellous on darker colours he gushed. 
So gullible that I am, I picked up a bottle yesterday but like a total fool I brought Mequires Ultimate Polish instead 

As it was wax I wanted , but of course didn't get, what can I use this stuff for? I'm not for using this and followed by a coat of wax, too much like hard work for me.....so can I use it on my polisher to remove light scratches etc? Or is it too fine?

Trying to justify wasting my hard earned you see


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Will be perfect to use before waxing.
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good Irish name that


----------



## smallTTs (May 4, 2017)

You'll get a great finish if you do follow it with wax. I agree a lot of work in one go, maybe do 2 or 3 panels each wash


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

So not totally a waste of money then. When funds are tight it's really annoying to pick up the wrong thing, especially when I just know I will end up buying a bottle of ultimate wax to try as well.
I'm really not totally sold on all this wax lark, I really don't see much difference in shine between different products. Doesn't stop me keep experimenting though :roll:


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

3TT3 said:


> Good Irish name that


Over my head that one :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Polish makes it shine, wax protects it from the elements, so that it shines for longer.
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Allspeed said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Irish name that
> ...


Just messin wi ya Meguire is kind of an Irish name , Meguiars which I think is what you mean not so Irish


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Lol ok, it must be I'm running a fever from wasting more dosh on my cars vanity


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Polish makes it shine, wax protects it from the elements, so that it shines for longer.
> Hoggy.


Think in Denim blue I picked the wrong colour, I had wanted red but this car was so tidy that I pounced on it. Denims lovely in the sun, and just after you've cleaned it but looks quite drab after just a day or two from washing.

Minor gripe though as I love the car otherwise


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

Why not just take it back and exchange it for what you wanted


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I was in no hurry to purchase and looked at so many cars. My preference being red, however there is so much rubbish out there that when I saw a decent honest example I knew it was the car for me. I do actually like the denim blue but it does take constant effort to keep looking at its best.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The paint work looks drab as it's in need of a polish to restore the shine, it's time consuming but your efforts will be rewarded


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Believe me I have, the whole car has been flatted and compounded, but a colour like this will never reward your efforts like a red example would have.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Allspeed said:


> Believe me I have, the whole car has been flatted and compounded, but a colour like this will never reward your efforts like a red example would have.


I've got Oolong Grey much the same but great colour though.Enjoy your colour and the car


----------

